# pro archer`s



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Pete53,not for a living,but an expensive hobby.LOL Probably most of the "Pro's compete for prize money,and contingency money,and equipment.Very few make a living at it.Those of us with an actual job in the real world would like to do it as a living but are financially strapped to pre- archery money.I retire in a couple years,and hope to do a lot more when I don't have to be accountable to the everyday work load.I currently shoot two models of the Hoyt bows.A Podium X 40,and a Hyper Edge.Arrows are Carbon Express Nano Pros,and X Jammer 27 Pros,for hunting I use the Blue RZ shafts.Currently Im using a Tru Ball Abyss thumb,and Axcel Achieve sight.Specialy Archery Products Lenses,Pro Sticks Stabilizers.Vortex Razor 10x42 Binos.Bohning Pin nocks,and X Vanes inside, Air Vanes outside. Don Ward
Hoyt
Carbon Express
Bohning
Specialty archery Products
Vortex Optics
Tru Ball
Axcel


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

glad to hear from you and your answer too. and I do understand the money thing that most pro`s face that`s why I convinced my son along time ago to go to college and get a job and just shoot archery for fun and bowhunt alot, the rewards in archery for a good archer are not to rewarding but seem better somewhat last few years if your not a senior.i wish you good luck,Pete53


----------

